# Etching of all types



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I know its a bit of a strange request here.

But I am currently looking for members around the central belt area, With all types of etching. Whether it be bugs or bird bombs.

You must be able to travel the studio in the Cambuslang area of Glasgow.

If you suffer from any of these defects and are prepared to travel. Please contact myself on 07817 224 869. If I am unavailable please leave a message and I will get back to you at the earliest convenience. 

Sorry if its a bit vague. But will come clear in the fullness of time.
Regards Gordon.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Now thats an offer not to be refused, if only i was closer.
Now is this to show how to remove in a how too or a new product....


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Far to early to say just now James.
But need all types of etching on all paint types to compile my future finding and testing.
Very early days but show great success so far.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

shame i dont have any.. or i would have popped through gordon..

maybe if i get to about 110mph on the drive through ill get some bug etching on the way :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

ive got a bird bomb etched onto the roof of my mondeo :wave:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I've text you Gordon. The bird dropping had been removed but the mark is there.

It was on my quarter I actually purposefully didn't polish it so I could show what damage hhad been done and correct it.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the support so far. I have replied to 3 members and look forward to addressing these issues.
If there are any more then do not hesitate in contacting me.
Gordon


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

I met a lad in Auto save in aberdeenthis afternoon that had a cracking bird bomb, etched into the bonnet of his volvo ..... it would have been perfect .

I told him to look in on the site .. may be he will


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

I've got one on the roof on my car, might have more but can't see cause of the rain lol.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

i have one on the roof of the clio Gordon if thats any good?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Zax said:


> I met a lad in Auto save in aberdeenthis afternoon that had a cracking bird bomb, etched into the bonnet of his volvo ..... it would have been perfect .
> 
> I told him to look in on the site .. may be he will


Bit of a travel. But he is more than welcome to contact me.



Martin_HDI said:


> I've got one on the roof on my car, might have more but can't see cause of the rain lol.





h13ulk said:


> i have one on the roof of the clio Gordon if thats any good?


I will be in touch Martin and Sean. If you can drop me a pm as to when you can free up some spare time. Need around 3 hours to document and carry out the work. Normally quicker but better safe than sorry.
Gordon.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

no bother, be in touch


----------



## Silky10 (Apr 24, 2011)

What do you mean by etching exactly? (forgive the lack of knowledge).

I'm not too far from your studio and would be prepared to help if I can.

If it involves chip stones I'm there haha. Infact, do you guys do chip stone repairs also? (slightly off topic).

Been reading about your training days, they sound fantastic but I am a merely a beginner to this level of detail. A quick wash n go would be my usual but having acquired a nice car it led me to the site to learn more.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Silky10 said:


> What do you mean by etching exactly? (forgive the lack of knowledge).
> 
> I'm not too far from your studio and would be prepared to help if I can.
> 
> ...


Send me a quick text M8 and I will talk you though things. Numbers on first post or on my banner
Gordon.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you want to have a closer look at the strange marks on mine I was talking to you about?!?!!?

:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Do you want to have a closer look at the strange marks on mine I was talking to you about?!?!!?
> 
> :thumb:


He's after cars cuey, I think your looking for embarassing bodies....

I could not resist


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Do you want to have a closer look at the strange marks on mine I was talking to you about?!?!!?
> 
> :thumb:


As long as its your car. As you never know with you :lol:
Be at the unit most of this week.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Spoony said:


> He's after cars cuey, I think your looking for embarassing bodies....
> 
> I could not resist





caledonia said:


> As long as its your car. As you never know with you :lol:
> Be at the unit most of this week.


I have no idea what you 2 are on about 

:lol:

I'll try and free up some time and give you a phone...

:thumb:


----------



## Silky10 (Apr 24, 2011)

caledonia said:


> Send me a quick text M8 and I will talk you though things. Numbers on first post or on my banner
> Gordon.


Sent you a text Gordon.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I have just finished working on a black corsa with some serious etching on the bonnet, 3 massive bird bombs been there since the car rolled out the factory by the looks of it!!

Shame it's just south of aberdeen and a bit of trek to you would have been perfect for you.


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Gordon I have a couple on a flat red mondeo if that would be any good to you. Let me know.
Cheers

Tim


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I am hoping to contact a couple of other members this week to address. Some more of these issues. It would be beneficial if I could get a contact number in a pm. So that contact could be made. I cannot always find the time these days to get on line.
Regards Gordon.


----------

